# What's going on?



## lucy.bear (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if anyone can help on this one, or whether I will just have to wait to find out through a test, but a couple of months ago I missed a couple of my contraceptive pills. My next period was late and a lot lighter than normal. I did a pregnancy test and it came up negative although there was a very faint white ish line where the positive line would be. I presumed this meant I was negative and put it to the back of my mind. Recently my sugars have been higher than normal, I'm needing more insulin, and I have been feeling sick in the mornings a lot. Im not sure if the sickness is to do with it being a lot hotter at night now though. My boobs have also become quite sore recently, but I dont know if Im just being paranoid because I've been thinking about it? Other than that everythings as normal although I have been more snappy recently I think. My next period will be due in the next couple of days so Im thinking I will retest then. 
Has anyone had a similar experience - symptoms and the white line on the test? Would be interesting to hear your thoughts


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi LucyBear.  The symptoms sound mixed - sore boobs, definitely, but i had hypos rather than hypers to start with.

I don't know what kind of test you used - were there supposed to be blue lines for a positive? If so, sometimes you can see a faint white line where the material that is supposed to turn blue is different from the 'background' material and it's a negative.

If on the other hand you had a sort of kit I haven't usd before where a white line is positive, then a thin white line definitely means you might be, and test again in a few days.

Early tests can be negative when you're pregnant........

...........anyways guess the only way you'll know is do another test and put your mind at rest. Easy for me to say, isn't it?  But it's better to know....

Hope it says whatever it is you're hoping for (I've done a pregnancy test when I didn't even know what i was hoping for! - turned out to be negative, and I was actually diabetic instead!)

Good luck


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Lucy, i noticed more highs in the first few weeks, the lows came a bit later. If you are pregnant the light period could have been implantation bleeding. And the sickness and sore boobs do sound like pregnancy symptons. If you are diabetic and pregnant its so important to know so maybe just do a test now and you'll know for definite one way or the other. Let us know, hope its the outcome you want! X


----------



## rachelha (Jul 2, 2011)

Lucy I would do a test as soon as you can, for your own piece of mind and because you need to be very careful with your blood sugars when pregnant.  If you are pregnant you need to get a prescription for a high dose of folic acid from your GP.  
They sound like they could be pregnancy symptoms to me.

What was your last hba1c?


----------



## lucy.bear (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice ladies, much appreciated  Am I ok to do a test before my periods due? Its literally due in three days now so was just holding out til then. Unfortunately my last hba1c was 12  the insulin im on at the moment is just not working for me at all, despite carb counting etc. Im on a waiting list for a pump though. Will definitely test and let you  know  In terms of the outcome I want, I would prefer a negative at this stage due to my hba1c being so high, would rather be properly prepared.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jul 3, 2011)

If we assume your last bleed was an implantation bleed then technically you've already missed a period.  You can test anytime as its 4 weeks (i assume) since "missed"period. My sugars also went a lot higher in the first 6/7 weeks before the hypos kicked in at 8 weeks onwards. I would test now


----------



## sugarfreerach (Jul 3, 2011)

ps if you're on the waiting list for a pump you need to let you DSN know ASAP if you are pregnant, they'll bump you up and get you going quicker.


----------



## rachelha (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello - I was just wondering how you are doing, have you done a test?


----------



## lucy.bear (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, sorry haven't been able to get online for a couple of days. I did a test and when i first looked there was the faintest pink line. When I left it for the full three mins and looked back there's only the negative line showing.

Really confused now!! Going to retest in a couple of days. Getting a little bit fed up of this now, so if the next one is inconclusive in anyway I'll pop to the drs and get a blood test. (Keep putting this off as Im unable to see my normal dr at the moment and have a sort of phobia to doctors. Sounds stupid I know..)

thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Lucy

I had the faint pink line 3 times, and later on they had all faded too. I'm now 28 weeks with a big wriggling bump!

I think the clear blue tests that say 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' are more conclusive. Maybe do one of those to put your mind at rest. Or just get yourself to the docs asap. Worth it to know once and for all.

Mrs H x


----------



## lucy.bear (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Mrs H,

Yeah I think I'll try one of those, kicking myself for getting the line ones now after this mornings unclear result! Pleased to hear I'm not the only one that's experienced the faint line disappearing scenario, thought I was going crackers 

Lucy


----------



## Peapod87 (Mar 31, 2018)

MrsCLH said:


> Hi Lucy, i noticed more highs in the first few weeks, the lows came a bit later. If you are pregnant the light period could have been implantation bleeding. And the sickness and sore boobs do sound like pregnancy symptons. If you are diabetic and pregnant its so important to know so maybe just do a test now and you'll know for definite one way or the other. Let us know, hope its the outcome you want! X





Hiya,

Sorry know this is an old post but I need some help please. Im very newly pregnant but not experiencing these hypos they warn you about. If anything I'm higher which is really worrying me. It' like 9-11 before bed which isn't ideal but i don' know what to do and need some advice please? I'm so worried about doing damage. I have emailed my dsn just waiting for a reply


Paolina xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2018)

Many congratulations @Peapod87 ! I know nothing about pregnancy I'm afraid, but hopefully others will be along and spot this - if not, then possibly better to start your own thread


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 1, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Many congratulations @Peapod87 ! I know nothing about pregnancy I'm afraid, but hopefully others will be along and spot this - if not, then possibly better to start your own thread




Thanks so much. I realised after it was a very old thread . Its driving me mad. Im normally so tight on control but seems like no insulin amount is enough . I may write a new thread your right. Enjoy your weekend xxxx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2018)

Hiya!  Most T1 pregnancies it seems to me as an observer over a good many years (15 +) on forums - seem to go in three sections, handily of roughly 3 months each.

First trimester - high BG, second trimester low, third higher and by the end of that ladies can easily need 3 times the amount of insulin for anything and everything, that they did before they were preg!  Just the strain the baby puts on the human body, nowt actually wrong.

Hence - sounds to me like you are pretty normal, mate!


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 1, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Hiya!  Most T1 pregnancies it seems to me as an observer over a good many years (15 +) on forums - seem to go in three sections, handily of roughly 3 months each.
> 
> First trimester - high BG, second trimester low, third higher and by the end of that ladies can easily need 3 times the amount of insulin for anything and everything, that they did before they were preg!  Just the strain the baby puts on the human body, nowt actually wrong.
> 
> ...




Ah thanks so much trophywench. I don't know what I would do without this forum and your guys support . I think I'm just going to up my insulin and go carb free as much as I can for next few days. Funny bodies lol but exciting times xxx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2018)

Cut the carbs down maybe but a bit early on to try to go carb free, what you gonna do at 8+ months?

Increase insulin as necessary but I don't recommend you change your diet too much, assuming it's lovely and balanced already of course!  When you next see your joint diabetes/preg team at the hospital - talk to them about it.  These won't be new questions for them!


----------



## Cleo (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi, and congratulations !  

I've got two little ones (4yrs and 18 months, so my boys are 2 and half yrs apart), my 2 pregnancies were completely different !  I had hypos in the first trimester of the first pregnancy whereas I was high in the first trimester of the second pregnancy.  Honestly everyone responds to T1 diabetes and pregnancy differently - there is no one size fits all.  The only "truth" I would say is that in the last trimester your insulin needs will shoot up like nobodys business.   And thats actually a GOOD sign because it means that your body is dealing with the pregnancy and the growing baby in good way .  

Try to take one day at a time, and try to focus on getting your bloods as tightly controlled as you can.  The odd high here or there wont damage the baby its the consist highs that arent so great.  I tested myself on average about 12 times daily and I used to work out daily averages just to put my mind at ease.  

Its important that you have a healthy and balanced diet so maybe try different types of carbs and to see if they work better with you ?  I sometimes found things like pasta, potatoes, wraps etc had quite an "aggressive " effect on my BGs so I used to have low GI carbs like couscous, quinoa, pulses which worked much better.   I had a sheet from my dietician with examples of "high" "med" "low" carbs I can try to see if I can find it if you like.  

You are doing great - try not to worry too much .  Easier said than done, I know.  But I've been there twice and I,m sure youre doing better than you think you are x


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks guys just seen your replies. Its so hard coz initially I was having to have loads of insulin to cover meals which was really weird for me as my ratio is normally 1/2 insulin shot to every 1 co so very low and now I'm having 8-10cps per meal. Today had been weird coz I've been lower than normal so without really realising this I gave too much insulin at dinner causing me to hypo. Couldn't get myself back up quickly so stupidly ate mpre sweets than normal I think so now getting high and I hate that it really worries me. I have an appointment on Tuesday with diabetic pregnancy team so that's good. I just want to keep my baby safe . Thank you for listening xxx


----------



## trophywench (Apr 7, 2018)

Peapod87 said:


> .... my ratio is normally 1/2 insulin shot to every 1 co so very low and now I'm having 8-10cps per meal.



Sorry, I don't understand that bit.


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh sorry so basically after doing dafne most people are on 1 shot of insulin per 10gs of carbs but I was on 1/2 a shot of insulin per 10gs of carbs?. Sorry I'm waffling haha xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 11, 2018)

To echo Cleo, all pregnancies and diabetic ones are different. I never got insulin resistance at any point, mine was non stop hypos and practically no insulin at all. 

Just try to relax as this stressing will not help. I was told that they would rather me have a few hypos and stayed under than 10, but if I was under 5 I would be sick, and wouldn't be able to stop. Hope your appointment helped.
How are you feeling now?


----------



## Peapod87 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hiya Pheobe,

Thanks for your message . I think it's tricky coz I was always told my levels would be low at the beginning so I panicked when it was the opposite but your right im going to stop stressing and just correct accordingly as and when. Next week may be a complete different story Haha!

Appointment was great thank you.  Got to meet a lot of people and had all my bloods done etc and they also reassured me im doing a good job so feel much better .

P xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 13, 2018)

You are doing a good job. even if you have a bad result, even a whole bad day its about overall so as long as its okay most of the time you will be okay. 

And although I could never do it a second time, she was worth it and if i had to do it again for her I would in a heartbeat. Shes the best thing!

Take care xx


----------



## alexandra (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi I'm currently 17 weeks and 3 days now and at the start my Hba1C was 149. it's now down to 92 but I am noticing I'm feeling quite dizzy and disorientated recently even though my sugars are stable. my ratio for food is 2units for every 10g carbs and then my correction ratio is 1 unit for every three. It feels as though I am taking too much insulin sometimes for corrections and food. my base insulin is Degludec or Tresiba and my fast acting is Novo rapid. I'm just a bit worried about the amount I am taking I understand I have to increase my doses as my pregnancy goes on but I worry that I'll be taking too much and that LO blood glucose levels could cause problems with the baby in the long term.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi Alexandra,

If your levels have been high for too long, it will take a while to not feel hypo when at okay levels, its just as you adjust. After a few days of better levels it will go back to normal. If not speak to your team. 

With corrections if I am worried it will be too much sometimes I will have 2 units then wait an hour and have another 2 if needed. Split out the 4 units over time. 

Who told you that lows cause issues for baby? I was told the opposite, that highs are worse. I am not sure on this now. I was told hypos where find if I could handle them and better to hypo than be high. 

Hope your okay x


----------

